# Starting Fault



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

After spending an extremely hot weekend in the sun we jumped in to our RV to head for home, only to find that the engine would turn over but would not roar into life. After spending an hour checking things over it appeared that no fuel was getting to the fuel rail at which point I decided to call out the RAC.

The mechanic who turned up was very good, said he had some experience of Chevrolets after working in Canada. He quickly located the fault as no fuel in the fuel rail, removed the air filter, squirted petrol into the air intake. Turned the engine over a few times on the key and hey presto the V8 roared into life. He informed me that it was a common problem on Chevy V8 engines for a vapour lock to occur during hot weather.

While I agree with him that their was a fuel problem I am not too sure with regard to the vapour lock as this has never happened before in the 2 years we have owned the RV. Last year in Holland was very hot and we had no problems starting the engine.

It has been quite hot and humid today and the engine fired up on the first turn of the key. The only conclusion I can come up with is that some how the fuel pressure in the lines is dropping but there are no signs of any leaks.

Would appreciate any advice from anyone who may have suffered a similar problem or any knowledge of the fuel system.
The engine is a Chevrolet V8 7.4 litre


----------

